# Access Gültigkeitsregel



## cocifrosch (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte in access Prüfen, ob ein Benutzer die Daten richtig eingegeben hat. Ich habe eine Softwareverwaltung in access aufgebaut.

ich habe in einem Formular ein Feld, das die SoftwareFS (1) enthält, nun muss der Benutzer noch eine (von mehreren Lizenzen) damit verknüpfen, aber natürlich eine mit der entsprechenenden softwareFS, dies geschieht in einem Kombinationsfeld (wo der wert dann als LizenzFS eingetragen wird). Die SoftwareFS wird dabei als String, in einer seperaten Spalte mit angegeben.

Wie kann ich feststellen ob der Benutzer einen eintrag im Kombinationsfeld LizenzFS einen Eintrag gewählt hat, in dem die SoftwareFS als String vorkommt?

Vieleicht ein Bild zur verdeutlichung:
(die Serials habe ich natürlich auf dem bild Zensiert  )


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Schau dir das mal an:

Gruß Tom


----------



## hightune (11. März 2004)

wi kann ich es bewerkstlligen das nur Hexadezimale Zahlen eingeben werden ?

Gruss Beni


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ganz einfach, indem du für das Feld, in das nur Hex Werte eigegeben werden dürfen im "Exit" / Verlassen- Ereignis einfach
überprüfst, ob BaseConvert was meckert ... meckerts nicht, ist alles ok, andernsfalls setzt du den Parameter  
cancel = true

[ Visual Basic Konvertieren Hex Int String ]
http://www.shadoware.de/vb/baseconvert.html

Gruß Tom


----------

